# Tool Height gauge



## wolframore (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey I made my first real tool 2nd project on a metal machine.  It's a height gauge from a Harold Hall design.  I've made minor change.  The base is 420 stainless.  304 for the flat height piece and carbon steel for the rest.  I had to make the post twice... realized afterward it wasn't tall enough for my lathe.


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty nice looking work. Its allways nice to make your own tools that you will be using for years to come.  :thumbzup:


----------

